

How Linux saved Amazon millions (2001) - isabre
http://news.cnet.com/2100-1001-275155.html

======
sinkhole
post is from 11 years ago.

------
heifetz
lol, I thought it was strange when I read "Linux, a 10-year-old clone of the
Unix operating system".

